# Rate the User Above You



## Competition Cuber (May 16, 2018)

I just had to do it 

On a scale of 1-10


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 16, 2018)

This could get rough.

8


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 17, 2018)

7


----------



## tnk351 (May 17, 2018)

What is this
6


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 18, 2018)

I *th*in*k *you're a 3.51


----------



## teboecubes (May 19, 2018)

7


----------



## tnk351 (May 20, 2018)

5.49664726163739486872947 
 this again!


----------



## Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubz0r (May 20, 2018)

0


----------



## tnk351 (May 21, 2018)

0 because why not


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 21, 2018)

7

lol why did I make this


----------



## tnk351 (May 22, 2018)

2.2947031131260530781167501780073075336562


----------



## Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubz0r (May 24, 2018)

3.14


----------



## tnk351 (May 24, 2018)

1.23456789


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 21, 2018)

3.51


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 9, 2018)

10


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

7


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

9.07
10.48
18.42
out of 100, you get (((100pi)/(100))*((100)/(pi)))

# usecomplicatedmathequationssonobodyknowswhatyoumean
# canyourEccentricSensei_powerssaveyouknow
# Idontthinkso
# ActuallyIthinkyoucan
# usesuperlonghashtagssonobodycanreadthemliketheonebelow_v
# barebearsbearhardhardyarnyarns
# thatisactuallyasentence
# piequals3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679...
# STOP
# sendatelegraphtoyourbestbuddy
# StopSTOPItstimetostopSTOPbuddySTOP
# OKbuddySTOP


----------



## Kumato (May 17, 2019)

5/10
Your posts get my on my nerves sometimes. But other times they are absolute gold, like the cake recipe one.


----------



## White KB (May 18, 2019)

Thanks. I just thought of randomness, so cake automatically sprung to mind. Glad you like it. I would give you a 2^3/(2*5)
An 8 out of 10.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

wat


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jun 2, 2019)

You're pretty cool
8


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

10/10 <3


----------



## u Cube (Jun 3, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 10/10 <3


and humble so 10/10


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2019)

:-D
10/10


----------



## EccentricSensei (Jul 23, 2019)

10/10


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Decent to Strong 7.


(lol thanks melon theneedledrop)


----------



## u Cube (Sep 15, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Decent to Strong 7.
> 
> 
> (lol thanks melon theneedledrop)


10


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 16, 2019)

3.14159265358979323.....you want me to continue? Also, I'm posting in like every off topic discuss


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 22, 2019)

9


----------



## MrLunarWolf (Oct 22, 2019)

10/10
your times are nice, youtube channel look mild-professional, your wca pic is great, and your from Canada.


----------



## EccentricSensei (Oct 23, 2019)

Hm. 
8 I guess? Nice username, although a wolf can’t be called Mr since it’s not a man. Just saying.
Anyway nice!


----------



## White KB (Nov 21, 2019)

e^2.30258509 / 10

(It's 10 by the way)


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 22, 2019)

Ayy thanks!
I love Math too, appreciate it. I like short and consise stuff, so:
5 squared-15


----------



## White KB (Nov 23, 2019)

EccentricSensei said:


> Ayy thanks!
> I love Math too, appreciate it. I like short and consise stuff, so:
> 5 squared-15


No offense, but 5^2 is _25_, not _15_.
It's gone down to pi^2, but you're still fine, it would be an A-Plus in math class or something.


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 25, 2019)

XD I wrote 5 squared MINUS 15, not EQUALS 15.
Sorry for the confusion lol! 
So anyway, 5 squared minus 15= 25-15= 10


----------



## White KB (Nov 25, 2019)

Oh, okay. My apologies, I thought it was a hyphen (or a dash, call it what you like)

It's up just a bit more than before:
e^2.3025851


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 26, 2019)

Lol thanks! 
Love how u keep using ‘Euler’s number’!


----------



## White KB (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks. e is the best letter and the best number.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 26, 2021)

9/10


----------



## White KB (Oct 26, 2021)

9.1/10


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 27, 2021)

7.6/10

Kinda weird, but pretty good overall.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> 7.6/10
> 
> Kinda weird, but pretty good overall.


9/10


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 28, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 9/10


7/10
I mean, pretty average.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 7/10
> I mean, pretty average.


7/10 too. Mainly because you're team olor.


----------



## White KB (Nov 2, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 7/10 too. Mainly because you're team olor.


hellocubers/10 hel10cubers / 10
V3ry n1ce nam3, & gr3at cub3r 0v3rall.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 2, 2021)

9.5/10


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 2, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> 9.5/10


8.3(14159265358979323)

You make some good jokes and have a cool profile picture.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 3, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> 8.3(14159265358979323)
> 
> You make some good jokes and have a cool profile picture.


6/10. I wanted to do 9 or 8 but I felt like 6 for some reason.


----------

